# Vacuum Sealer on sale at Costco



## Nefarious (Mar 9, 2022)

Costco has this vacuum sealer on sale Food Saver

A similar item, Similar price Food Saver

Is any one better then the other or is there a better option in this price range.  This price range has most of the items with the most reviews and best score.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 9, 2022)

I have a food saver model FM3600. Has performed flawlessly for over 4 years with pretty heavy use. Don't let anyone tell you it's not a good brand for home use. Not sure how much I paid for mine 4yr ago but was probably around 150. I say go for any model and you'll be happy


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 9, 2022)

Just glancing at them real quick..  The first one would be my choice as it has a place for rolls with a cutter... Plus it has 5 different settings compared to 2 on the second one...


----------



## idahopz (Mar 10, 2022)

I started out with a Foodsaver V3825 that I still use occasionally, but for some reason doing large batches quickly caused it to fail a bit. The sealer bar would remain so hot it would prematurely seal the bags leaving a large air pocket within the sealed bag. Letting the unit cool would fix the problem, but it was kind of a bother to need to work slowly to prevent the issue. What really bothered me though was the 1 inch plastic waste when anything was sealed. I need to push the bag in so far the seal is actually 1 inch from the cut edge of the plastic which I always thought was a big waste of plastic.

For quite a few years now I've used a Vacmaster Pro 380 which allows the use of up to 15" wide by 50' long rolls. A good feature for me is that there is very little plastic waste - only 1/4 inch (or less if you are good at it) when creating the bag, and very little waste when vacuum sealing the bag.

The best part for me is that I can go as fast and as long as I want and never have the seal failures that I have with my Foodsaver. I like to do my sealing assembly line style creating a bunch of bags, then filling them all, then finish by sealing them all in quick sequence. I can't do that with my Foodsaver. Of course, mine is old and they have probably improved quite a bit since I purchased mine 30 years ago.

Don't get me wrong, I enjoy using the Foodsaver whenever I have small amounts to seal. It is light weight so way easier to use that dragging out the heavy Vacmaster.


----------



## bbqjefff (May 3, 2022)

I ended up getting the one on sale at Costco. So far it has been great.


----------



## Nefarious (May 3, 2022)

bbqjefff said:


> I ended up getting the one on sale at Costco. So far it has been great.


Me too.  Works great for us.


----------



## forktender (May 3, 2022)

What is the sales price on yhe first unit, it didn't show up for me?

Thanks.
Dan.


----------



## Nefarious (May 3, 2022)

forktender said:


> What is the sales price on yhe first unit, it didn't show up for me?
> 
> Thanks.
> Dan.


Sorry, the post is from may 9th.  Probably not on sale any more.


----------



## forktender (May 3, 2022)

I didn't even notice that.

Thanks.
Dan


----------



## 62veedub (May 10, 2022)

We got the Costco model and it has been working great


----------



## Nefarious (May 10, 2022)

62veedub said:


> We got the Costco model and it has been working great


Yes, awesome deal and great performer.


----------

